# Abrir/Cerrar circuitos inalambrico



## igargi (Sep 20, 2012)

¡Hola! Tengo una duda...Estoy haciendo un camion de bomberos de juguete (Basandome en estos) El caso es que le pregunté al hombre hace tiempo via mail y aun no me ha contestado. Y nosé cómo abrir y cerrar un circutito a distancia y sin cables. Me daria igual via Wi-Fi que Bluetooth que de alguna otra forma. Tengo un tablet Airis OnePAD 970,un  GPS Supratech Actea y un módem Wi-fi CT-5361,que no se si me podrian servir para eso. Si necesitais alguna imagen de algo decirme 
Muchas gracias por adelantado!


----------



## martin encina (Ene 30, 2013)

Lo más simple sería comprar esos carros Rc de juguete, y adaptar sus modulos a tu coche, puedes cambiar sus llaves en el transmisor por transistores y sí consigues algún modulo Bluetooth usas tu tablet para controlarlo, sí tienes pc con puerto serial puedes usarlo para controlar el modulo rf sin necesidad de micros.


----------

